

Hacking fitness and health for programmers - mdomans

Hi guys. I&#x27;ve been experimenting with my health and physical performance for about 5-6 years, on various diets and with various training regimens. I was considering writing a few blog posts on that and structuring what I did and what effects I had. Would anyone be interested in reading something that&#x27;s not about startups&#x2F;programming?
======
oldboyFX
You're not hacking.

~~~
mdomans
Frankly, I am since many things I do are considered "hacks". E.g. using
nicotine gum :)

~~~
runjake
Maybe so, but don't use the word "hack", it's overused, it's a turn off, and
it has lost meaning.

That said, just post your stuff, it might be worth reading. Someone will read
it.

------
Mimu
Write it but please stop using "hack" for anything, this is ridiculous.

~~~
computerjunkie
_> >> stop using "hack" for anything_

I totally agree. Everything is sold as a "quick fix", add this and your life
will be 10x better, do this quick hack...et.al.

The most important thing I found about life in general (or diets/health) is to
be specific is _habit_. Don't sway to a different diet if it doesn't work
after X weeks. And don't do silly diets that encourage too much of one thing
and too little of another.

------
davelnewton
People post about stuff like this all the time; somebody will read anything.

------
Sarkie
I wrote this one 4 years ago.

[http://sarkies.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/dieting-for-
programmer...](http://sarkies.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/dieting-for-
programmer.html)

------
joshschreuder
I'd be interested in reading that. Reply with your blog and I'll check it out.

